# I couldn't watch any longer



## chriswalter8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Is this common? Have other people seen this and maybe I'm just too new to the sport?

Last weekend I was with a group that floated Ruby Horsethief. It was an amazing trip. However there was a group behind us in two canoe's and an inflatable Coleman Raft. They didn't look like they knew what they were doing because one of the canoes flipped in a benign ripple on the river. The part that disgusted me is they had a golden retriever with them that they forced to swim the entire run (30 miles).

I am not kidding when I say that I saw them at the put in, then through out the day, and the following day, forcing the dog to swim beside them. The dog had no life jacket, and was whimpering the whole time. He would swim to shore every now and then, but the owners would keep going so the dog would have to jump in the river again. 

I saw the dog keep trying to get into the canoe, and the owners took there paddle and splashed water at it to get it away. 

Watching it almost ruined my trip. I was going to intervene or do something, but what can you do! This isn't normal right? Have you seen things like this on the river?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Not Normal!
Sounds like animal cruelty. IMO.
No one will speak up for animals unless we do.
If you address the issue with the people directly and get an unacceptable answer then.....
When you get off the river call the police .......Plain and simple


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I second, third, and fourth that!
Its just wrong!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah, intervene with a swift kick in the ass.

That's just Fd up. I would have taken that dog. Let him ride in your raft until the take out and then give him to the cops, let them sort it out. Or straight up give them the bum's rush.

I can just hear some white trash shitbag's reply now: "Labs were bred to swim."

People suck. And it sucks that it ruined your trip.


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

That is definitely f**ked up. Some friends and I did a trip on Ruby with 4 adults and three dogs in a 14 ft raft. One of the dogs was frickin' wired for sound and could not relax. We let him jump out and swim for about a mile which completely tuckered him and made him much more enjoyable for the rest of the trip. This was a dog that swims constantly and is very fit and he was toast after 15-20 mins of swimming (with the current). I can't imagine forcing a dog to swim the entire distance.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

*Some people deserve to suffer*

I would strongly urge to you take action. We have 4 dogs (2 labs, 2 goldens), and other "retriever" people always snicker when we talk about our dogs PFD's. They also snicker when I talk about how I've taught the dogs to stay in the boat, they aren't allowed to jump out willy nilly. Just because they can swim doesn't mean they know what they are getting themselves into.

The difficult thing is that they would not have been receptive to any agressive action, but too bad. I would have taken the dog and let the people know that they can have the dog back when they get out and swim the whole way themselves. I can swim too, doesn't mean I am going to swim the whole way, or even run along the shore. Ever try to keep up with a boat along the shore? Try rock piles, debris, trees, any rattlesnakes in the area?

If they are abandoning their dog by refusing to provide it with safe passage, I think you are totally justified in taking it into your boat. I'd then book down river so they can't keep up and keep the dog. All goldens want is to be with their people, actually they are happy with anyone who will love them.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

MUST DO!!!!

That whole area is under BLM protection land. Contact the BLM personal and give a full description of what they looked like, gear, anything that could be useful. If they were in a Colman raft and couldn't canoe well, more likely they were from the area and could do it again. Rangers patrol that section regularly and perhaps even saw and handled them. Anything that could be useful, give to the authorities. That is Animal Cruelty!! 

The Field Office in Grand Junction is:
970-244-3000

Please call them and give that information!!


-Mesa State College Outdoor Program and Whitewater West rents canoe's for the Grand Junction area, could check with them to see if any canoes were rented out, leave that for the BLM, but let them know about the two places-


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ouch, thats frustrating stuff to hear. Definitely not normal. I can imagine all the other dog people on here feel the same way. Yeah, shoulda just taken the poor guy into your boat and called out his owners for being dipshits. Unless they were bigger than you.

If the owners are reading this, you are a dipshit(s).

<------BSOE, See this lab? He was bred to swim and carry the biggest logs he can find. But dont let his white trash, nascar name fool you(or his Darth Lab costume). He's never been allowed to just swim next to the raft or my kayak. Dogs dont know the safety swimmer, downriver feet first position. I'd think they could easily entrap a paw or something in shallow places. 

Poor dog.


----------



## chriswalter8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I will call the rangers today at lunch. Thankfully I know they are from Denver and rented their canoes from Rim Rock Adventures. With a little description, they should be able to nail them.

And yes, they were much much bigger than me and drunk and 4 of them, so I didn't feel ready to take on all of that on the middle of the river.

I was thinking about trying to pick up the dog with out them noticing, but I couldn't get close enough to him on the sly.

I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I wish I would have been there:evil:.
Take the dog and regulate the assholes if they said a word otherwise. Sounds like they had no water skills to catch you. Imagine the life that poor pooch must lead off the river if they are that blind to what they are doing.

h


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

FLOW,

You:

A. Dressed your dog up like Vader and
B. Quoted Dwight Schrute

You are the coolest person ever in the world. May the force be with you. The dark side, of course.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

The more people I meet, the more I like my dogs. Last summer we had a tuber here in Durango, thinking he was smart, attach his dog to rope and drag him down the river. Of course, when he hit Smelter, the rope got hung up and the dog drowned. And the kid didn't even really give a shit. Dogkind definitely deserves better than these low-class parts of humanity.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*dogs on water*

well, before you all go calling everyone, i'd just like to interject a little - 

my dog, sampson, loves the water, and he too, has swam all of ruby horestheif, along with numerous other float trips (with pfd). 

He also whimpers often while doing it. now before you guys come after me with guns blazing, let me tell you that the dog whimpering in my case at least is due to his stress as our group gets further and further apart. we have the same issue when we back country ski - he sees other groups miles away, and immediately wants to go run to them, and cries some - i assume because he wants everyone to stay together, even other parties that i have not met and do not know.

so before you all make any moves to get government agencies involved, and outlaw dogs on rivers, keep in mind that some dogs are prepared for swimming 30 miles, and do enjoy it. 

obviously this particular instance seems to be cruel, and i'm not defending these guys, just saying that this case doesn't warrant a blanket rule about keeping dogs off class I/II water. Also remember that a dog whimpering does not necessarily represent physical distress, and dog mental stress, although not preferrable, may be unavoildable, and may be less suffering to the dog than staying at home and being lonely.

just my 2 - S


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

A good rule of thumb for pets is do not expect them to tolerate or be able to do anything you are incapable of or unwilling to do yourself. B/C pets loves us they will often do things for us in spite of pain and discomfort......... and that doesn't mean that it is not cruel to expect a pet to swim 30 miles. Can you imagine swimming 30 miles. People train years to swim like that.........
think about it
The English Channel is only 21 miles and it's on the news when someone swims that....


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I could swim Ruby. Not saying that'd be my choice mode of transportation through the canyon, though .


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Could you swim it with no PFD and keep up with rafts and canoes?
If you say yes I will set up the trip to watch you do it
Beer in hand


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

ERDVM, you can ride on my raft to watch that shit! 

Do it, COUNT. Do it!


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Dogs*

This case sounds extreme and I would never go on a trip and force a dog to swim that far.

BUT. I had a chocolate lab that was more duck than dog. He was kind of heavy set dude. He appeared to have a layer of fat between his skin and muscle and he literally floated with his entire back at or near the surface. I would take him over to an irrigation ditch where I lived and he would jump in and swim against the current just sitting there in one place. He literally looked like he could do it all day long no matter the temp. Used his tail like a rudder he looked like a little boat moving around. It was therapy for him. When I would call him out he would shake off, look at me with this goofy look and would not be breathing hard at all. When retrieving sticks sometimes he would take on water and he would kick in this almost bilge pump hack and water would just come shooting out his mouth while he still had the stick. Never slowed him down a bit.I swear, it took more energy for him to run than to swim . I mean the bloody thing had webbed feet.

I still get choked up when I think about him, he was a good'n.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Labs*

Not only can they swim they can Navigate:

Lassie Swim Home! Labrador Falls Overboard, Dog-Paddles 10 Miles to Shore


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

erdvm1 said:


> Beer in hand


Mine or yours?

Being as I sense myself slowly sinking into trouble here, I'd better make myself clear .

I still think I could do it. But I doubt that I could keep up with the rafts. Personally, I'm debating on the PFD: it would be nice for flotation and resting, but I feel that it is harder to swim with a PFD (especially on flatwater). Given the choice, I would go most of the way without it with the ability to don it at intervals.

Question: Was this group doing it as an overnighter or not? Because camping halfway would make it a hell of a lot easier. If it wasn't an overnighter and I have to swim straight through, I would probably start about 6AM (I swim about a mile an hour so this would put me at Westy midday the next day, with daylight to spare, just in case).

When I say that I could do it, I don't mean that I want to. I.E. it would take some motivation (who wants to start bidding? Proceeds to AW? Beer to Me?). Hell, I'll even paddle Westy afterwards.

Okay, despite making light of the situation, I agree with the rest of the posters that, in general, this is definitely abuse and deserves some karmic retribution.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> FLOW,
> 
> You:
> 
> ...


 
Hey thanks man, I try. But he's actually not vader, _he is a sith lord_

_







_

_sorry so large_


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

*Hitting a nerve*



Steve Kahn said:


> well, before you all go calling everyone, i'd just like to interject a little -
> 
> my dog, sampson, loves the water, and he too, has swam all of ruby horestheif, along with numerous other float trips (with pfd).
> 
> ...


OK, I LOVE when people THINK they know WHY their dog is whining! Every study ethology, animal behavior?? I DOUBT IT. I have a 14+ lab who would still fetch till she died. Just because a dog WANTS to do it, doesn't mean they SHOULD. You have the intelligence to make these decisions, you put the dog in the situation, you should take responsibility for properly caring for it. Just like a child. So your kid likes to play in the street? Do you let them? Your kid wants to swim that stretch without a PFD, do you let them? 

You should think twice about letting your dog do all of the things it "likes". Adulthood is required when having another being's life in your hand. 

Discipline often is often a problem with the owner, not the dog. Sounds like you may need some.

Your dog will probably pay for those swims when they are older, just like an serious athlete often suffers pains younger in life than a typical athlete. 

Shame on you, for all of my girls and dogs who can't speak english and we are so stupid we think we can read their minds!!!!


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*wow*

ouch! - 

hey - you're right - i have no formal dog training. but i don't think that you need any formal dog training to see when your dog is having fun, or not. It's a good thing that you studied ethology so that you know your dog likes to play fetch.

it is quite obvious that my dog cries when he sees other people far away and wants everyone together. if you were there, then i believe that you would agree. anyone else have this phenomena and can agree? like i said, i see this skiing and also on the river when our group gets far apart. 

shame on you, lhow, for your judgemental, self-righteous, all-knowing, condescending, and offensive statements. 

and what's wrong with your girls? why can't they speak english?


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Here we go. . . 

This is going OT. I'm sure Steve has the best intentions and his dog won't age early or anything. Let it go - take it to a PM or something.

Shouldn't we be back to the issue of whether these folks were identified?


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

It's Tuesday and everyone is looking back on the weekend and forward to the next. Hang on folks, it's almost hump day. Just remember that we have to hold on to what we got. It does not make a difference if we make it or not. We got eachother. Here's to a beautiful summer and great water so far. Get out and enjoy. 

--J


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, I just got a trip report from a friend at work that was on Ruby this weekend. He didn't see any dogs, but this was the report:

2pm ish, they float around a corner and see some kind of pool toy floating in the eddy. Then appears a orange life preserver, the type that you tie around your waist. Then they get all the way around the corner to find a walmart type raft/pool toy floating in the eddie with someone completely past out in it.
They wake the guy up and ask him if he is okay. He grumbles a few times, then asks if they have seen some red canoes. He was completely wasted and sunburned without even a paddle.
They get down to their campsite (I will post later when I find out where) and the Canoes show up. Canoers show up and ask if they have seen the rafter. They are told that he is several miles upstream. Canoers say they were towing the raft, when they lost their line and didn't realize it.
They paddle across river next to the train tracks, and immediately fire up a giant bonfire. This part is fun because it's tresspassing as well as fire ban.

I think this whole thing sucks. It's one thing to be new to something and not know all of the rules, but these people didn't even try.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

simply astounding......if these guys get identified, we really need to have a good old fashioned stoning.....callous disregard for everyone and everything around them. complete wastes of space, they should be tied up and beat, the whole lot of them.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

paddlebizzle said:


> Here we go. . .
> 
> This is going OT. I'm sure Steve has the best intentions and his dog won't age early or anything. Let it go - take it to a PM or something.
> 
> Shouldn't we be back to the issue of whether these folks were identified?



Yes, the road to hell was paved with good intentions, and this is the topic, what appropriate care for a dog is on a river. It is one thing to have a dog whine with excitement, play and fetch and swim with a reasonable amount of exercise. Then there is not being responsible for offering up more than an animal should do and not willing to be Bill Buzz kill for your dog. That is a very pertinent subject, and it is the topic of this thread.

The people who are the topic of this thread likely thought their dog was fine. Most chastise this behavior while other say, no, it is OK. then go on and say " but MY dog can do that." ????

For the dogs benefit, I feel strongly compelled to interject, as the dogs can't speak english, and it is likely only the best behaviorist would be able to ascertain why your dog whines as it does. Ignoring it and using it to justify your choices, is simply selfish. Put aside the whining, 30 miles is too far for a dog to swim. Add in the lack of "river knowledge" and hazards in a river, and I think you are making a poor choice for your dog. Better to let them swim a few well chosen stretches here and there so that he can enjoy it (as they definately do), but also be safe and not over do it.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

All Points Bulletin....

Mountainbuzz lynch mob rallying from all parts of the state, torches are lit, judgements are made, currently hauling ass down I-70 towards ruby horsethief.

Justice will be served to the fuckups in canoes and shitty rafts, look out, if you have a canoe or a shitty raft (or a shitty canoe), you could get into some big shit, ready or not!

River ettiquitte for dogs class to be taught in sign language with fists (first come / first fisted)

lhowemt, thanks for the incredibly brilliant assessment that dogs don't speak english. I had no clue! Your knowledge of dogs and how to handle them would make a great book. You could call it... "know-it-all figures out dogs don't speak english and lectures people about how to handle dogs". It would surely be a hot seller...


----------



## Coon (Jun 25, 2007)

*that's hysterical...*

deepsouth- that's hilarious.:wink: And I must agree... lhowemt, until you can convince me that you were once a dog and/or have magical powers to communicate with these four-legged creatures I'll continue to trust my judgments on how I'm raising my pooch. Besides...I think 99.9% of people on here adore their dogs and do good by them.

I wish I had my dog's life!

Wait. I gotta go..I think my dog's trying to tell me something.






deepsouthpaddler said:


> All Points Bulletin....
> 
> Inhowemt, thanks for the incredibly brilliant assessment that dogs don't speak english. I had no clue! Your knowledge of dogs and how to handle them would make a great book. You could call it... "know-it-all figures out dogs don't speak english and lectures people about how to handle dogs". It would surely be a hot seller...


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Wait, wait. I know who can settle this...


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I don't wish to jump into the militant camp with ihowmet. But it is true that dogs aren't always the best judge of what they can (or at least should) do. We used to have a black lab with hip displasia that would keep running and retrieving after her hips had popped out. She would just drag her back legs and still try (& usually succeed) to keep up with the other dogs. She loved the chase so much that the pain was worth it but you had to stop her.
Am I saying you can't have your dog swim RH? Hell no. That's your call. Obviously the dogs can do it. But I would at least give it a second thought. 30 miles is a long swim even with the PFD. But at least you're using the PFD for your pup. That shows genuine care and concern for your 4 legged buddy.
As for the assbags who inspired this topic, I hope they have some consequences for their actions.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Come on you silly, sarcastic, smarty pants, are we discussing the dogs welfare here or people's? Why chastise the "cheap boat" people and not others, just because they are part of this forum community and possibly a friend? If you didn't agree with how a friend was treating their dog on a river trip with you, would you keep quiet? I think it's clear to all that I wouldn't, and I don't, not about animals in my group. I expect my friends to do the same. Seeing this forum as a sort of "friend" community, I speak up here also. 

Call me names, ridicule me, make insulting jokes, that is fine. When it comes to animal welfare, I get a bit fired up!




deepsouthpaddler said:


> All Points Bulletin....
> 
> lhowemt, thanks for the incredibly brilliant assessment that dogs don't speak english. I had no clue! Your knowledge of dogs and how to handle them would make a great book. You could call it... "know-it-all figures out dogs don't speak english and lectures people about how to handle dogs". It would surely be a hot seller...


----------



## chriswalter8 (Jul 4, 2007)

woodboat75 said:


> Wow, I just got a trip report from a friend at work that was on Ruby this weekend. He didn't see any dogs, but this was the report:
> 
> 2pm ish, they float around a corner and see some kind of pool toy floating in the eddy. Then appears a orange life preserver, the type that you tie around your waist. Then they get all the way around the corner to find a walmart type raft/pool toy floating in the eddie with someone completely past out in it.
> They wake the guy up and ask him if he is okay. He grumbles a few times, then asks if they have seen some red canoes. He was completely wasted and sunburned without even a paddle.
> ...



Those are the exact same people I saw with the dog. two red canoes and a coleman inflatable raft. They were tanked and didn't know what they were doing. Hopefully this sheds some light on the 'quality' of these river enthusiasts. I noticed the same life preserver in the eddie. Woodboat75, they rented their boats at Rim Rock adventures on saturday, july 14th and returned them Sunday. It may be a good idea to have your friend report the bonfire and everything to the BLM.

I called the BLM and the Denver Humane Society and they have opened an investigation into the incident. I don't know if they will keep me posted on the outcome but I'll let you guys know if I hear anything.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

> If you didn't agree with how a friend was treating their dog on a river trip with you, would you keep quiet? I think it's clear to all that I wouldn't, and I don't, not about animals in my group. I expect my friends to do the same. Seeing this forum as a sort of "friend" community, I speak up here also.
> 
> Call me names, ridicule me, make insulting jokes, that is fine. When it comes to animal welfare, I get a bit fired up!


 
Lhowe - I have two labs, and for the most part I agree with you, but get off your soapbox, and stop pissing down my back.

Before you totally pop your top, re-read my thread. Everyone agrees that this was fucked up. Thats why this post has attracted 1600 hits. This is about finding out who did this and how bad people want to kick their ass.

If you want to be the Dog Whisperer and debate how to treat your dog, how they can't speak english and how we have a responsibility to care for them, do it on another thread instead of hijacking this one.


----------



## megeggleg (Jul 5, 2007)

We had a similar experience last weekend doing an easy float on Pumphouse to Statebridge. One raft with two dogs with no lifejackets- a fatty retriever and labradoodle (ha!). We saw them first around the hot springs. Not only were they traversing some pretty tough terrain, but swimming in and out of the river toward the boat, where their owners would then push them away to swim more. I almost said something, but didn't. Sure enough, a few hours later there's Brutus the retriever, stuck on an island, whimpering, then trying to swim upstream, only to get stuck on the island again. We picked him up and he was exhausted. His paws were bloody and raw from running along the bank when he couldn't swim. And a couple of turns downstream are the owners, sitting on the beach just whistling for him like it's no big deal. And then, what do they do? Push him off the boat to run some more! We were pissed! We yelled to them that his paws were raw and they didn't do sh#$ about it. 

I agree that our perception of dogs might be a little projected. That dog had to have been hurting. We saw him at the take out and he was absolutely exhausted. My neighbor had a retriever, 6 years old, who he took mountain biking with him everyday. The dog would always trail a little ways behind. Till one day the dog collapsed and died of a heart attack trying to keep up with him on one of his faster rides. We can't even comprehend the kind of loyalty our dogs have. But we need to put a cap on it in situations like these. Just because they can doesn't mean they have to, and lifejackets are a must. Seems easy enough.

Any of you guys ever had bad experiences with your dogs in the raft? i.e. flip, swim, etc.?


----------



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

ChrisWalter8,
Thank you for continuing to pursue this matter. It's so easy to throw in the towel, with the intention of not allowing history to repeat itself. Thanks for the energy you have put in. 

In regards to responsible dog care, it is a delicate balance, like everything in life. The "safest" is to keep your dog in the backyard with plenty of food and water, room to run and a nice plush dog house with a mattress inside. My dog likes to be with me, and is seemingly very willing to endure physical hardship to do so. She may die a traumatic death one day; she may grow old and arthritic; when she goes to the next place, she will flash her doggy smile and see with sharp, twinkling eyes when recalling our times together. The yard scenario would lead to a drooping head, dull, glazed eyes and a loss of spirit. Often times, the people that give me dirty looks or words about my dog being where she is have dogs locked up at home, destined to a death secondary to adult-onset diabetes.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

paddlebizzle said:


> Lhowe - I have two labs, and for the most part I agree with you, but get off your soapbox, and stop pissing down my back.


Look, this is a public forum, and you chose to bring up a point I didn't agree with. So if you don't like the conversation you chose to get into, you can get out of it, instead of trying to intimidate me to do so.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

This crap hits home with me. I'm sorry to say I had a similar experience when I had just started boating, and the outcome was not pretty. Let me just say that I have always had a love and simple respect for all living creatures, and that dogs are some of my favorite people.
A simple pumphouse to radium run seemed like a great way to spend a day with my best bud. He ran along the shore and swam a good bit of the run with us, and wearing a dfd the whole way. We were never in a hurry, he didn't finish with bloody or worn paws, was able to rest several times down the run. Man was I cool, out boating, hanging with my river dog, having a grand ol' time...
One very unfortunate thing happended to him that day, he swam down the one rapid, eye of the needle, I think, got pushed under and must have gotten some water in his lungs. A couple of weeks passed without consequence, then he basically went from normal to a little lazy to dead in several days. Pneumonia. He died on my lap driving to the vet for the third time in two days. 
I gotta tell you, knowing that your choices caused the demise of such a great, loyale and noble creature really is no good to live with. If I were to do it all over again, Mr. Kai would have certianly stayed with the truck during my paddling, and without a raft to ride in, I would never even consider bringing another dog along--no matter whose it is. I think anyone who doesn't see it this way needs to be told, and I know first hand just how bad it can be.
I can't tell you all how sad writing this post makes me feel, even though I know that my old boy had a great life for the 6 years he was with me. I hope anyone who pushes anything they love and care about, especially ones that don't have the capacity to make decisions on their own, e.g. pets, kids, etc., to really take a look at the risk vs. rewards of those situations before deciding.
R.I.P. Kai-doggie 1994-2000


----------



## nicoleg (Nov 14, 2003)

We have a chessie who loves to swim, and dig up rocks at the river. He comes with us to golden and waterton and has a blast. We have taken him a couple of times down Brown's. He wears a pfd, runs on shore part of the time and swims the other part. He seems to know somehow when rapids come up, as he gets out of his own volition and runs on shore. We take our time and wait for him. On not one of these occasions has he had bloody paws or any other injury. He's in really good shape- we go on long hikes and he runs the entire time. He swims in lakes, voluntarily, for really long stretches of time. At the browns takeout, we're more tired than he is... he's wanting to fetch sticks still and play with rocks. I don't know what the right answer here is, but I'm pretty sure he had more fun with us than being tied up under a car at the takeout in 90 degree weather. Or god forbid, being kenneled or something all weekend.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

The part that strikes me is that when your dog swims up to the boat, obviously wanting to get in, to shove it off with a paddle is shitheartedly cruel. 

Okay-so maybe a dog_ can _swim the whole distance. Maybe your kids could do the same, in PFDs. But if they swam up to the boat, and asked to ride, would you poke 'em in the face with a paddle and tell 'em to keep swimming?

If you take your dog on a river trip, you ought to have some way to accomodate it in comfort and safety, on your boat. 

Here's a happy river dog, with her own D-deck on a Pack Cat. She's got a PFD, but it was a flatwater trip at low flow– I wasn't wearing one either. 









I think if you re-read the original message, the issue is pretty clear. 

yrs, Chip


----------



## bluelion (Jun 5, 2007)

*Distressed Dog on the Ark*

We had a similar experience this weekend. 

Late Saturday as we were approaching a private put-in above Fish Bridge, we saw something bright orange in the river. When we arrived at the ramp, about 1/4 mile upstream from what we had seen from the highway, we found a very distressed, whimpering but friendly black lab with a neon orange pfd. It had a tag with a phone number and the name, Charlie. 

As we were trying to comfort Charlie, a puma with a couple and a dog floated by. We asked if they knew the dog and the guy replied that he had hitchhiked the shuttle with its owners who were tubing to Ruby to camp for the night. They were able to coax Charlie into their raft and I left a message on the dog's phone number that he would be dropped off at Ruby.

When we floated by Ruby, the nice rescuers were standing around with Charlie as if still looking for his owner.

I hope this story ended well! 

Thanks to everyone who posted. IMO, this is a worthwhile topic and I hope all the river dogs benefit from our increased awareness because of these posts.


----------

